# Backpack Recommendations?



## MedventDan (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm looking for a backpack for use when I do first aid service. I'm in a program kind of like SJA, and we do volunteer first aid service. The medpack they provided me with broke, and so I'm looking for a new one. It would only hold basic supplies, and possibly an O2 tank in the future. I am looking for a backpack, since I will be carrying this around a lot, as we do a lot of foot patrolling.
I was looking at the 5.11 ALS 84 bag, but it's a huge bag. My friend is looking at the Statpack Golden Hour. 

I'm looking for a bag that's not too large, that's comfortable, and nothing that costs more than the 5.11 ALS 84 bag. As for colour, a bright blue, dark blue, or black bag is good. 

Thanks!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 25, 2014)

Check out Meret bags. They seem to be pretty popular


----------



## Tigger (Oct 25, 2014)

If you've got the money you can't go wrong with conterra products.


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 26, 2014)

I second conterra! best gear available and way better priced than that 5.11 crap. check out the crossbow or the longbow. I used the smaller crossbow when I was on ski patrol and it held everything I ever wanted. conterra-inc . com


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 26, 2014)

Agreed. Conterra is great. My last service used stat packs, and they held up fairly well. Zippers broke often, but were repaired under warranty.


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 26, 2014)

A $220 bag for a volunteer job? Wow. You must have a lot more $$ at your disposal than most of us.
I had a backpack like this in high school: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00767EKA6/ref=twister_B0085W0QCW

It has Velcro, so slap on a medical patch ( http://shop.skinnymedic.com/Black-Medical-Patch-blackpatch.htm ) and now you have your very own medical backpack.


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 28, 2014)

redundantbassist said:


> A $220 bag for a volunteer job? Wow. You must have a lot more $$ at your disposal than most of us.
> I had a backpack like this in high school: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00767EKA6/ref=twister_B0085W0QCW
> 
> It has Velcro, so slap on a medical patch ( http://shop.skinnymedic.com/Black-Medical-Patch-blackpatch.htm ) and now you have your very own medical backpack.



the last thing we need is more people walking around with more molle gear, he is rendering first aid in canada not Iraq.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2014)

socalmedic said:


> the last thing we need is more people walking around with more molle gear, he is rendering first aid in canada not Iraq.


I actually like the molle webbing, it makes it very easy to add on additional storage and customize the bag to fit your needs. A decent number of our guys have some sort of molle webbing on their personal packs they bring to work


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 28, 2014)

socalmedic said:


> the last thing we need is more people walking around with more molle gear, he is rendering first aid in canada not Iraq.


But... But... Its so tacticool!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 28, 2014)

I got this bag for $24.97 at Walmart. It's spacious and holds everything I need for a busy metropolitan 12hr night shift. It's made by Outdoor Products. It would work well for First Aid items, however you'd need to find an additional bag for your O2 storage.


----------

